# Foamy D, foul smelling loose bms...help!



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I was constipated for like a week and then two days ago I had 3 bms..the first two being small and formed the last one being really bad D that was foamy. And it smelled AWFUL. I didn't go yesterday and then today I had a loose, barely formed bm that also smelled really bad. I've read that these can be symptoms of celiacs but when I got a blood test for it, it came up negative. Right now I'm having a panic attack over this which i know isn't helping. Should i go gluten free to see if it helps?


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been gluten free for over a week now and I have seen absolutely no changes in my IBS symptoms. But everyone is different. I hope that you find something that helps because stress is the worst thing for you. I know that stress and anxiety are my main problems!!


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

From what I understand gluten free doesn't show significant changes for a few weeks. It apparently takes your body a little while to be entirely gluten free and heal. Today is my first day gluten free. I did it before but don't think I stuck with it long enough. Right now Im at a loss for what to eat since I stopped eating meat because it gives me problems and no dairy because I have a lactose intolerance. I need to see a nutritionist :/


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Classic signs of SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) are constipation, diarrhea, and an alternation between the two.

Also, "frothy" large stools, often times larger than what one would expect based on the amount of food eaten the day before.

I recommend you look into the SCD / GAPS diets. They both are incredible diets, that although they require SOO MUCH time, the time not spent in doctors offices and on meds makes up for it.

A book you may find useful is "Breaking the Vicious Cycle' by Elaine Gotschall. It talks about diarrhea, and how food can make the problem worse, and how to stop the cycle in its path. There is also a really helpful website: www.scdlifestyle.com with great tips / advice, and an E-book how to properly do the SCD diet. I recommend that as well, especially if you do choose to do SCD. It will save you lots of time / struggles, and could get you feeling better faster.

Get tested for SIBO if you have not been tested. Its another item on the checklist of IBS to look for, to look for the root cause of your IBS (if its possible to find). If you do not have celiacs, Chrons, UC, IBD, its another path to look down

Best of luck


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

The other reason I say SIBO is because you mention really foul smelling stool. Hydrogen and Methane , two gases that we do not produce but bacteria do, could be fermenting what you eat and coming out as really bad smelling gas / stool. Once again, another classic sign of Bacterial Overgrowth


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I think my gi did test for sibo. Im not sure. Ill have to call and ask. These symptoms aren't my regular symptoms though. That's why I'm so concerned. I called my gi doc but he doesn't have appts until late June. My cousin has celiacs and I know it can be genetic and the testing for it, especially just the blood test isn't 100% accurate so that's why I'm leaning toward celiacs


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

When I get those type flare ups,I find it helps to eat veggies high in fiber.I am on a glutten free diet and it has helped but took nearly a month to see any noticable changes.Oils and fats can cause it.Stress seems to be a big player,even a little stress can be a big deal.Sleep quality and quantity is a major player for me.If my sleep is broken up through the night,I am almost assured to have a flare up.It maybe helpful to keep a diary that is talked about on here.Keep one for diet,BMs,daily life diary,and sleep diary.Over time,read back through them and look for occurances that are repeated along with what happen that day or what you ate.It's a knit picky way to figure it out,but sometimes it's the only way.


----------

